# Cage Cleaning Day Pics



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry for all the pics...

My girls love cage cleaning day! I close off the bathroom and throw ALL of their toys and boxes on the floor they just go nuts. Today was extra special because I introduced the new ratty, Calliope. Anyways, just pics of the rats, not a whole lot of explanation.

Indy 









Calliope, first time being introduced to the cage, or cage bottom anyway...









I bought them some pet grass, it grew out in about five days, fast stuff. The rats *loved* it. Indy was really the main muncher, she has a big appetitie : I thought that they might like to play in the dirt also, but they never made it to the dirt, next time I think I will use have as many seeds.



























And eventually all three decided to dine!









One part of cage cleaning day is taking out all the dirty hammocks, fleece, etc. I stuffed it all into a box and left it lying on the floor, I stepped out and came back and found Calypso and Calliope missing. But it didn't take long to find them!



























And eventually Indy decided to go see what all the fuss was about, she when in the box, found the two, and then immediately vacated. She doesn't care much for silly rat games.









Calliope is so cute!









Indy sat right next to me grooming most the time while I took pictures









And finally clean cage! I spent yesterday making all new hammocks and ropes, and tunnels, for a cute jungle themed cage!









Calliope's first time in the cage









Indy testing out a corner hammock shaped like a leaf ;D


----------



## TedBundy (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool cage and cool rats.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2008)

Love the picture of Calliope peaking out of the fleece!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

where do you get the grass? can you do it yourself?


----------



## homebody (Jan 26, 2009)

Is that the jungle fleece from Target I see? I have my cage decked out in that too currently. Used the fringe to make vines as well and they even have a stuffed elephant to complete the safari theme. Cute.  (PS - The vines are as far as I can go as far as construction, your hammocks are lovely.)


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

homebody said:


> Is that the jungle fleece from Target I see? I have my cage decked out in that too currently. Used the fringe to make vines as well and they even have a stuffed elephant to complete the safari theme. Cute.  (PS - The vines are as far as I can go as far as construction, your hammocks are lovely.)


Yep yep, it is ;D. I just bought one blanket and mixed with green fabric, I can't believe how much I got out it! I bought the blue and pink too, don't know what I will do with it next. You'll noticed the thing hanging in the front, bottom right, that is what I did with the fringe and sewed some on the sides of the top hammock!

I love the idea of adding stuffed animals to go with it, but my rats are terrible when it comes to stuffed things, they just love destruction, and I just hate picking up all the fuzzies 

Next theme I am working on is an Oakland Raiders them, that is my dad's favorite team :

Thanks!


----------



## redd1800 (Mar 16, 2008)

love those pics!!! ;D


----------



## kwise211 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought the same exact cage! Mine is much emptier right now, but hopefully it will have lots of cool stuff like yours soon!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pictures. 
Mine are always pretty involved in the cage cleaning process. Their favorite place is the garbage can and sit in their dirty litter. Then they often rescue dirty paper and bring it to the clean cage so I learned to not remove all their familiar smells by leaving one piece of cloth or a box in their clean cage.
Then they start remodeling right away. Funny little cuties.........


----------

